# RuddeDogg.........



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I usually don't post on the NJ board because I'm always on the NC board. I need to ask you for some info regarding the blacklight that I think you got. I put in a search for "Optronics" and your name came up as a person whom has purchased one of these lights.

Am I correct that you have one? 

I am looking to purchase one with a blacklight feature and came across the Optronics light from Cabela's for $24.99.

I would like to talk with you on the phone if possible about this product. 

Arthur Moody aka Reelturner

[email protected]


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Black light*

Hey Art ya got mail.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Art,

I have one of those Optronics Black lights from Cabelas and love it. It comes with two functions, a high intensity halogen beam and a black light. The black light does not project like the halogen beam. The black light itself is perfect for lighting up an dark area such as a tackle box or the reel in front of you to help you pick out a blow-up ( that would be me...  ). The other light, the Halogen is really powerful and you can project it pretty far. 

The price is right, its water-proof and I like the third strap that it comes with over the top of the head as opposed to one that just wraps around the head. It gets my vote!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*RuddeDogg & Fishbreath*

Thanks guys for the info. Just to see for myself, I took a fluorescent tube "black light" and went inside a interior room in my house with the lights off and turned it on. I don't know the wattage or light output from what I had but anyway I held a reel with some Sufix Trit in the Chartruese color and boy did it glow!! 

Also I read from the message board that the first click turns on the uv black light and then the second one boasts on the halagon (sp), therefore, I wouldn't hopefully destroy someones night vision when I turned to them to talk or whatever. I like that function in the order of the switch alot.

I think I may just pick one up somewhere!  

Fishbreath, you mentioned that it was waterproof and that is a big plus.

One more thing is has any of you ever dunked it or completely sumerged it??

RT


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Art,

I've never dunked mine but I did wear it during the rain down in HI and it was none the worse for wear. I wouldn't swim with though....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

It's water proof. Like I said Art the black light is GREAT at night with the hi-vis lines.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Have One Close To It But With A Red Led And Then Click Again For Two White Leds. Works Good A Night With Clear Lines. Have Not Tried With Hi Vis Lines. Trying To Get Out With This Storm And Hope To Help Put Some News Out With The Fishing Around Ocean City.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man I thought this thread was about good ole black light posters from the 70's  

But I am glad I read it as I now know what I would like to get to replace my wally world special head light

thanks guys


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Rdogg............*

Man I Was SUpposed To Come To Nj This WeekEND But I Took A Job As A K-9 Handler At The Jail And As A Rookie I Have To Stay Close To Work This Weekend. But I'm Going To Keyport,nj For Christmas To Fish With My Brother In Law WHO Lives In The Oranges. Send Me A Pm With Your # And I Will Call You When I Get Up There.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That would be good.....BUT............*

I'm on dayshift that week.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Everybody*

thanks for all the info.

Tight lines,

RT


----------

